# Westminster Theological College & Seminary of Uganda



## cih1355 (Sep 14, 2008)

Here is a link to the Westminster Theological College & Seminary that is in Uganda: Westminster Theological College and Seminary of Uganda

My church supports Emmanuel Kiwanuka who is the Dean of the Faculty of WTC and the Principal of WTC and WTSU.


----------



## Archlute (Sep 14, 2008)

I knew Dave Eby when he was pastoring North City PCA in Poway, CA. He and his wife were just in the process of transitioning over to the seminary in Uganda the last time I visited. They're a great couple. Thanks for the link!


----------

